# Gratitude



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

It sounds weird but since H left, I am so grateful for everything in my life. I've had to find my own life and that's been very rewarding. I'm so grateful for the love and support from family and friends. The 180 is my lifeline, without it I'd be a sobbing mess on the floor. I've had to pull my socks up big girl style to get through this, and it's made all the difference.


----------

